# should have been a piece of cake



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

anything new out their on getting border adhesive off painted dry wall. i have about 68 feet of border that some jack butt used border adhesive to install.so far i'm wet sanding it ,scraping it .its coming off but slow sledding


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

ltd said:


> anything new out their on getting border adhesive off painted dry wall. i have about 68 feet of border that some jack butt used border adhesive to install.so far i'm wet sanding it ,scraping it .its coming off but slow sledding


If its that hard I would of just primed and painted over it.....good as new! If it's on that good it will never come off anyway


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ltd,

Mike Zekich, who used to have a specific Safe and Simple formula FOR border adhesive (you ARE talking about border adhesive and not VOV, I assume) has discontinued that particular formulation. When I asked what to use, he said fabric softener.

It will NOT be easy. I have only had to deal with what you have once - that I remember. Soak and keep wet for a LOOOOOOOONG time. Shave off what you can with a razor. Soak, soak, soak. It will loosen eventually. LOOSEN, not dissolve. 

It's a real PITA and those that use border adhesive on painted walls should be shot.

Border adhesive is a polymer, an aliphatic, similar to Elmers, but not as water soluble.

Be thankful you're making progress.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

ltd said:


> anything new out their on getting border adhesive off painted dry wall. i have about 68 feet of border that some *jack butt* used border adhesive to install.so far i'm wet sanding it ,scraping it .its coming off but slow sledding


Man, that made me laugh, never have heard of a jack butt,


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, (if its just a border)

If you can level it out enough, could you just seal w/ a primer or gardz then skim with comound to level completely. would this still create bonding issues.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

daArch said:


> ltd,
> 
> Mike Zekich, who used to have a specific Safe and Simple formula FOR border adhesive (you ARE talking about border adhesive and not VOV, I assume) has discontinued that particular formulation. When I asked what to use, he said fabric softener.
> 
> ...


 What do you use for borders on paper and painted surfaces? I always used Muralo border paste but thinned it with water. I know papers and bordes are prepasted but I usually end up pasting with extra paste so they stick. Nothing worse than border edges lifting up.


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

ltd said:


> anything new out their on getting border adhesive off painted dry wall. i have about 68 feet of border that some jack butt used border adhesive to install.so far i'm wet sanding it ,scraping it .its coming off but slow sledding


 done. took about 8 hours to remove about 68 feet .have walls prepared for tomorrow. fabric softener, dif ,no good,what did work if you could call it working is that blue gel stuff i think its by dif and hot water , but it was only to lubricate when i was wet sanding and pulling a paint scraper down on it .thanks for the replies guys:thumbsup:.


----------

